# Sound problems with a DVD



## SelwynRose (Sep 6, 2012)

Good-day, Forum members.
I may not be in the right forum here; I hope you will forgive me, if so, because this concerns TV and not computers.
My wife and I have a slight hearing problem and our best solution has been to purchase individual ear-phones by which we could enhance our hearing ability without cutting out the voice-function for others in the same room. This works perfectly under nearly ALL circumstances, including various DVD's and VHS's that I have recorded and/or purchased. 

I have recently purchased a DVD - "The Longest Day" - and the sound-track is heard perfectly directly from the TV but no amount of fiddling with various possible connections succeeds in reproducing the sound track via the ear-phones. Has anyone got the slightest idea what the problem may be? I would be most grateful for any help or suggestion.
Selwyn.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Should be no changes necessary from DVD to DVD.

What hardware is being used and how is it connected?


----------



## War2th (Sep 3, 2012)

check out this. good stuff. good stuff. get 1 of those and an "audio distrobution amplifier" to connect everything a bit pricey but worth every penny


----------



## War2th (Sep 3, 2012)

sry 4 got the link

Home Theater Headphones - Wireless Headphones Reviews


----------



## SelwynRose (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Dogg & War2th for your replies.
Dogg: Both the DVD player and the TV are LG units and - as stated - work correctly with other purchased DVD's and VHS's as do the head-sets; one unit of head-sets is Sony the other Sennheiser. 
War2th: I don't really need another replacement headset; the ones I have function perfectly with other playable recordings - commercial or home-produced.

Many thanks to both of you and have a nice week-end.


----------

